# Thoughts on importance to aspirate during pinning.



## Bobbyloads (Nov 13, 2021)

For the longest time was not using this method until recently and not something that I see talked about. My wife went to get some shots a few months back and asked the nurse why she aspirated and she explained to her ever since then she has been doing the same to me.

Little bit after the whole scandal of the application of vaccines that most vaccines were not administered properly not even the presidents on TV. Just bringing this up as an example not to start the whole vaccine topic. 

Came to mind today cause during my pin blood was drawn back and had to redo then I started thinking of the few years where we were not using this method. 

Now I’m wondering if there are possibilities of any long term health issues that can occur due to not aspirating and letting the shit get in the blood stream. There for sure were a handful of times where I got a Tren cough reaction with out the Tren. Thinking had to do with blood contact. 

Also this whole Cali muscle shit got me tripping a bit buddy is only 46 and had 100% of his shit clogged up just had my bloods done recently but I think I need to look into some tests that actually check the plaque build up I’m arteries. Even if I have to pay out of pocket I think I should get it done. 

Basically prob most people here are smart and already aspirate but if you don’t 💯 start ASAP.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

I was taught to aspirate, although it is no longer a recommended practice. Old habits die hard I guess. I don't aspirate when injecting myself. As far as cardiovascular tests, check out the calcium scan for your heart, its interesting.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I was tought to aspirate, although it is no longer a recommended practice. Old habits die hard I guess. I don't aspirate when injecting myself. As far as cardiovascular tests, check out the calcium scan for your heart, its interesting.


You really don’t think hitting blood vessels can cause long term health issues? Something I should look into lol too lazy to ready longer shit


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 13, 2021)

I never aspirate nor does my nurse friend.  

As far as Cali guy, he obviously never had routine physicals.  Most Pros dont see a doctor and as a result they end up having serious medical issues, some deadly.  Always be honest with your doctor, they can run the required tests in order to see if what your taking is causing any serious side effects.  Regular doctor visits can save your life!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 13, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I never aspirate nor does my nurse friend.
> 
> As far as Cali guy, he obviously never had routine physicals.  Most Pros dont see a doctor and as a result they end up having serious medical issues, some deadly.  Always be honest with your doctor, they can run the required tests in order to see if what your taking is causing any serious side effects.  Regular doctor visits can save your life!!!!


Lol try having HMO insurance you die before getting proper appointments for specialists


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 13, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol try having HMO insurance you die before getting proper appointments for specialists


This past year I have cash paid for everything I needed from my doc, I have received discount pricing and dont need to wait for insurance to approve anything.  I was shocked to see cash pay pricing was the same as what insurance was giving me without all the insurance company hassles.  Doctors and labs like it because they are paid at the time of service, dont have to wait months to get paid by slow paying insurance companies...I only have insurance as a backstop.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 13, 2021)

My health insurance per month is more then my mortgage 🤦‍♂️ In my case just my wife alone  would cost way more a year then what we pay for 5 but yea I agree cash pricing is way lower then what they charge insurance and you have options of going abroad like I did for hair and teeth in Poland I had like 30 different blood tests done I was like fuck it’s gonna be expensive they were all under $1 each lol


----------



## Yano (Nov 13, 2021)

I grew up around a few IV drug users always saw them do it asked why ,, when I started pinning years later I remembered the lesson and went with it. Aspirating doesn't have to be like the old episodes of Emergency 51 , Gage shooting the ringers lactate solution a foot into the air haahaha I just make sure I see a drop form , I guess its old school these days and folks don't do it.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't aspirate, never had a problem.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I don't aspirate, never had a problem.


I think I’m gonna keep doing just as a precaution


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> I grew up around a few IV drug users always saw them do it asked why ,, when I started pinning years later I remembered the lesson and went with it. Aspirating doesn't have to be like the old episodes of Emergency 51 , Gage shooting the ringers lactate solution a foot into the air haahaha I just make sure I see a drop form , I guess its old school these days and folks don't do it.


I think its different with iv vs im. I would always aspirate when establishing an iv. it confirms i'm in the vein.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> You really don’t think hitting blood vessels can cause long term health issues? Something I should look into lol too lazy to ready longer shit


If you managed to push oil into a blood vessel i think it could be a problem. I also think the problem would be more acute rather than long term, like an emboli. but the risk is minimal. Youre more likely to hit a vessel on your way in to the muscle, and most likely itll be very small, like a capillary.

Edit. Id say i hit a small vessel probably 50 percent of the time. I ooze a small amount, nothing an alcohol prep cant handle.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> I think I’m gonna keep doing just as a precaution


Do what makes you comfortable, but there are no large vessels in the areas we commonly use for pinning.

I found that aspirating needlessly created some PIP. Since there are no large vessels in the area I don't have to deal with aspiration, and no PIP from trying to keep the syringe steady while simultaneously keeping the plunger pulled back to aspirate. Not to mention some areas I just can't aspirate on my own.

Only the glute has a major vessel that you need to be concerned about... and even then there's no need to aspirate as long as you're using the upper outside quadrant of the buttock, as that avoids the areas of concern.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do what makes you comfortable, but there are no large vessels in the areas we commonly use for pinning.
> 
> I found that aspirating needlessly created some PIP. Since there are no large vessels in the area I don't have to deal with aspiration, and no PIP from trying to keep the syringe steady while simultaneously keeping the plunger pulled back to aspirate. Not to mention some areas I just can't aspirate on my own.
> 
> Only the glute has a major vessel that you need to be concerned about... and even then there's no need to aspirate as long as you're using the upper outside quadrant of the buttock, as that avoids the areas of concern.


i agree. im site are what they are because of the anatomy. 
But i wouldnt knock anyone for being cautious.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i agree. im site are what they are because of the anatomy.
> But i wouldnt knock anyone for being cautious.


Agreed... Like I said, he should do what makes him comfortable.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Agreed... Like I said, he should do what makes him comfortable.


i know, i just wanted to express my agreement. Didnt want to seem like a critical ass.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 13, 2021)

i do it , it takes a second


----------



## Yano (Nov 13, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I think its different with iv vs im. I would always aspirate when establishing an iv. it confirms i'm in the vein.


Wow ok i am an idiot , i've always thought aspirating was when ya tapped it and gave it a little squeeze to make sure there was no air in it haahah , never knew it was a name for making sure you hit a pipe or didn't until i googled it just now.


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 13, 2021)

I should do that calcium test too. 
My blood is too thick, and I have a referral to a blood doctor, but I’ve been so busy with work that I haven’t gone yet.  He’s just gonna make me dump blood tho.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 13, 2021)

I guess it would depend on the compound.  For test, deca, or eq, I never bothered with aspiration as it causes more damage to the underlying muscle, thereby building up more scar tissue.  If I were to take tren, that could potentially change since tren cough is a bee itch if accidentally injected into the blood.


----------



## flenser (Nov 13, 2021)

Never aspirated, never had a problem. I do get tren cough sometimes, but there's no correlation with getting tren cough and excessive bleeding when I pull out the needle. So even if I aspirated tren injections, I don't think it would help prevent tren cough.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 14, 2021)

“Tren cough” can occur without hitting a vein or a blood vessel. If you’re injecting too fast or with pressure, it can easily push across into the tiny capillaries. Aspirating is fine if you want to, but not 100% fail-safe. 

We tend to overthink all of this shit. IV drug users “filter” thru a cotton ball for fucks sake. They aspirate to make certain they’re in a vein so their drug hits as hard as possible. 

We go intramuscular but everything we inject eventually needs to get into the bloodstream to do what we need it to do.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> “Tren cough” can occur without hitting a vein or a blood vessel. If you’re injecting too fast or with pressure, it can easily push across into the tiny capillaries. Aspirating is fine if you want to, but not 100% fail-safe.
> 
> We tend to overthink all of this shit. IV drug users “filter” thru a cotton ball for fucks sake. They aspirate to make certain they’re in a vein so their drug hits as hard as possible.
> 
> We go intramuscular but everything we inject eventually needs to get into the bloodstream to do what we need it to do.


Let’s pin heroine? Where the cotton balls at lol they don’t even buy clean ones lmao they use tin from the garbage and prob dirty q tip ends your right they safe I’m safe


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 14, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Let’s pin heroine? Where the cotton balls at lol they don’t even buy clean ones lmao they use tin from the garbage and prob dirty q tip ends your right they safe I’m safe


Point being, a tiny amount of oil going directly into your bloodstream isn’t going to cause plaque buildup or anything harmful. 

Seems like nothing kills junkies. Keith Richards is 78 years old. Lol.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Point being, a tiny amount of oil going directly into your bloodstream isn’t going to cause plaque buildup or anything harmful.
> 
> Seems like nothing kills junkies. Keith Richards is 78 years old. Lol.


He’s a rich junkie he can afford clean cotton swaps lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2021)

Fuck it found a $49 coronary calcium scan not too far from my work next apt was feb 2 took it might as well be safe then sorry


----------



## shackleford (Nov 14, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fuck it found a $49 coronary calcium scan not too far from my work next apt was feb 2 took it might as well be safe then sorry


cool. i have one coming up for work. it seems like a pretty simple procedure.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> cool. i have one coming up for work. it seems like a pretty simple procedure.


Hope my big ass fits in there lol from the looks of it it’s a cat scan machine I hate those and I’m claustrophobic as fuck


----------



## shackleford (Nov 14, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hope my big ass fits in there lol from the looks of it it’s a cat scan machine I hate those and I’m claustrophobic as fuck


just close your eyes and go to a happy place.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> just close your eyes and go to a happy place.


Love that movie and billy Madison


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2021)

Calcium scan takes about 5 seconds. Worth every dollar. I had one done when I turned 40. Gonna get another one next year. I paid $150.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 14, 2021)

People pull back to much when they do it . U just need a tiny touch back on the plunger


----------



## Sydvicious (Nov 14, 2021)

Pinning into blood vessels can cause the vaccines to travel through the blood and make it to the heart/myocarditis.
I've heard they don't teach people to aspirate anyone to save time lmao. How long does it take to pull the plunger back once in the muscle lol. 
Can someone explain how aspirating hurts the muscle more then sticking a needle in it? I think that's BS.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 19, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Hope my big ass fits in there lol from the looks of it it’s a cat scan machine I hate those and I’m claustrophobic as fuck


had my test done. you lay on the bed face up and they slide you into the machine feet first up to your chest. I didnt feel claustrophobic at all. and it took only a few minutes.

I'm happy with the results.

Impression:
No measurable coronary calcium identified.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 19, 2021)

shackleford said:


> had my test done. you lay on the bed face up and they slide you into the machine feet first up to your chest. I didnt feel claustrophobic at all. and it took only a few minutes.
> 
> I'm happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Perfect face out I can do and congrats on being healthy lol


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Nov 22, 2021)

I get tren cough almost every time i pin tren ventrogluteal  (twice a week).  Never in the thigh . Sometimes I aspirate , not typically.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 22, 2021)

Useless,
Did it a few weeks on my 1st cycle and was told it's more of a personal choice so I hesitantly tried it for the 1st time and nothing bad happened so it's been full send from than on. Probably got a good solid 10yr non-aspirating pin game going on💉


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 22, 2021)

Get a calcium scan to start with, like 100.00 out of pocket. If issues are seen they send you to all of the follow-up, and more thorough testing that's needed. Calcium is not "be all, end all" as some make it out to be. Example: I scored fairly high on Calcium score (been on statins for 15 years). Statins calcify plaque, protecting it from rupture and leakage. When they sent me for all follow up testing, Nuclear-Stress test (visual) and all other testing, I was fine with no restrictions, 65% ejection fraction (which is tops for my age), etc. Excellent place to start though. I also have a friend who was happy he  got ZERO on his calcium score, (it doesn't show soft-plaque) then he had widow-maker heart attack and bypass surgery (almost died). Its the follow-up tests that can tell all, mainly stress-echo or nuclear-stress...


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 25, 2021)

Let me out this to rest fellas.  For the past 24 years I've been sticking needles in people for a living.  If you want to aspirate fine, if you don't fine.  It matters not a single bit with respect to pinning your gear.  Period.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 25, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Let me out this to rest fellas.  For the past 24 years I've been sticking needles in people for a living.  If you want to aspirate fine, if you don't fine.  It matters not a single bit with respect to pinning your gear.  Period.


They don’t even teach the practice in medical/nursing school anymore. If you stick to medically indicated injection sites, there’s nothing to hit (as you know I’m sure).  Plus, the needle can move after aspiration so it doesn’t even indicate that you’re in the clear. 

If it gives you peace of mind, have at it, but it’s not even remotely necessary.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Nov 26, 2021)

Consider heroin addicts shoot that stuff and who knows what right into their vein . So I think we’re safe !


----------

